# IMAC mi-2011 remplacement HDD 500Go + rajout SSD 500Go



## periscope_mac (28 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est dans le titre.
Je veux remplacer mon HDD 500 Go d'origine qui semble être un Seagate modele : ST3500418AS et en profiter que la machine soit ouverte pour rajouter un SSD 500Go en récupérant le connecteur SATA derrière la carte mère et le scotchant sur le lecteur optique.

J'ai quelques questions parce que je vois un peu de tout sur les forums.
*sonde thermique*
Sur les imac mi-2011, au niveau disque dur, la sonde thermique est intégrée au disque dur, l'info passe par le bus SATA?
Auparavant c'était une sonde thermique (thermocouple?) qui était collée sur le Disque dur ? C'est bien ça ?

Remplacer sans rien faire le disque dur par un nouveau même de la même marque fera que je perds la fonctionnalité du contrôle du ventilateur du HDD. ventilateur à 5000 tr/mn... etc ?

Si c'est le cas, j'ai compris qu'il y avait 3 solutions :
1 - je laisse dans l'état ->ça fait du bruit...
2 - Je mets un cavalier sur le connecteur carte mère : quelles sont les broches à court-circuiter ?
et ensuite il me faudra une appli pour contrôler les ventilateurs, cette appli se sert des infos smart. l'hypothèse est que l'info de la température transite sur le SATA... faut il installer smart ou ça tourne par défaut. J'ai lu que ça pouvait créer des freeze de temps en temps. c'est vérifié?
3 - OWC propose un câble (50euros) avec la sonde intégrée que j'imagine on colle sur le HDD et le mac s'y retrouve sans solutions soft rien à faire... quelqu'un a déjà testé? quelqu'un a des plans pour se fabriquer ce câble?

*Fusion Drive*

dites moi si j'ai compris le compromis ?:
fusion drive : simplicité d'utilisation + mieux que du HDD à plateau mais pas aussi rapide que le SSD
séparer SSD pour appli et data fréquentes + disque classique pour datas moins fréquemment utilisées : plus rapide


merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2015)

periscope_mac a dit:


> *sonde thermique*
> Sur les imac mi-2011, au niveau disque dur, la sonde thermique est intégrée au disque dur, l'info passe par le bus SATA?
> Auparavant c'était une sonde thermique (thermocouple?) qui était collée sur le Disque dur ? C'est bien ça ?


C'est bien ça, depuis bien longtemps les disques durs certifiés par Apple subissent une modification du firmware


periscope_mac a dit:


> Remplacer sans rien faire le disque dur par un nouveau même de la même marque fera que je perds la fonctionnalité du contrôle du ventilateur du HDD. ventilateur à 5000 tr/mn... etc ?


Oui, puisque le firmware  du disque neuf n'aura pas été modifié suivant le protocole de Apple


periscope_mac a dit:


> 2 - Je mets un cavalier sur le connecteur carte mère : quelles sont les broches à court-circuiter ?


Le shunt est à faire sur le connecteur que l'on débranche, pas sur la carte mère et il n'y a que 2 fils


periscope_mac a dit:


> et ensuite il me faudra une appli pour contrôler les ventilateurs, cette appli se sert des infos smart. l'hypothèse est que l'info de la température transite sur le SATA... faut il installer smart ou ça tourne par défaut. J'ai lu que ça pouvait créer des freeze de temps en temps. c'est vérifié?


Un logiciel de contrôle de température suffit dans la majorité des cas. Je suis dans ce cas, mes 2 Mac ont un SSD et jamais je n'ai jamais constaté un freeze quelconque


periscope_mac a dit:


> 3 - OWC propose un câble (50euros) avec la sonde intégrée que j'imagine on colle sur le HDD et le mac s'y retrouve sans solutions soft rien à faire... quelqu'un a déjà testé? quelqu'un a des plans pour se fabriquer ce câble?


Dans ton cas, car tu gardes tout en ajoutant un SSD, je te conseille vivement d'acheter/installer ce câble qui te permettra de contrôler le ventilo du SSD sans problème.


periscope_mac a dit:


> *Fusion Drive*
> 
> dites moi si j'ai compris le compromis ?:
> fusion drive : simplicité d'utilisation + mieux que du HDD à plateau mais pas aussi rapide que le SSD


Ce n'est pas mieux comme tu l'entends, mais oui, très rapide puisque c'est le SSD qui est en tête de ligne.


periscope_mac a dit:


> séparer SSD pour appli et data fréquentes + disque classique pour datas moins fréquemment utilisées : plus rapide


Ce n'est pas toi qui gères, mais le système. Un membre éminent, *macomaniac* pour ne pas le citer, explique qu'il y a un faux problème concernant la gestion, la description, d'un Fusion Drive sur la toile et principalement dans les forums MacG. A savoir que le système installerait les logiciels dans le SSD, et les données dans le disque classique. A priori, il n'en est rien, il se passe plutôt l'effet suivant : tant qu'un SSD n'arrive pas à saturation de données, il ne se passe rien, si le SSD arrive à saturation, alors les données sont stockées dans la partie du disque dur classique _(c'est un petit résumé)_. Et j'aurais tendance à le croire.


----------



## periscope_mac (28 Février 2015)

Merci pour tes réponses
Juste une question concernant ta réponse sur le câble. 


Locke a dit:


> Dans ton cas, car tu gardes tout en ajoutant un SSD, je te conseille vivement d'acheter/installer ce câble qui te permettra de contrôler le ventilo du SSD sans problème.


Tu parles de ventilo du SSD. Dans mon cas, je compte rajouter un SSD qui sera scotché sur le lecteur optique. 
Mes questions précédentes concernaient le disque dur à plateau que je vais mettre à la place de celui existant (en l'occurence, un barracuda 2To). SI je te comprends bien je peux mettre aussi une sonde thermique sur le SSD avec le kit d'OWC (le même auquel je pensais puisque maintenant ça ne concerne plus le disque à plateau? Pb aussi avec la longueur des câbles aussi?)

Ce que je comprenais c'est que le SSD n'avait pas besoin de contrôle thermique...

merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2015)

periscope_mac a dit:


> Ce que je comprenais c'est que le SSD n'avait pas besoin de contrôle thermique...


Oui, le SSD n'a pas besoin de contrôle thermique, mais son firmware n'a pas été officiellement modifié par Apple, donc sur ce connecteur le système considèrera que c'est un disque dur NON certifié Apple et il se passera inévitablement un déclenchement du ventilo associé.

Le câble de OWC t'affranchira de ce dysfonctionnement mais ne fonctionnera que pour le SSD qui y sera connecté.

Tu auras donc :
1) - 1 câble SATA n° 1 pour le disque dur classique à plateaux que tu vas remplacer
2) - 1 câble SATA n° 2 pour le SuperDrive
3) - 1 câble SATA n° 3 pour le SSD

C'est en 1) qu'il faudra faire le shunt du connecteur de la sonde, rien sur 2) et 3)


----------



## periscope_mac (28 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, le SSD n'a pas besoin de contrôle thermique, mais son firmware n'a pas été officiellement modifié par Apple, donc sur ce connecteur le système considèrera que c'est un disque dur NON certifié Apple et il se passera inévitablement un déclenchement du ventilo associé.
> 
> Le câble de OWC t'affranchira de ce dysfonctionnement mais ne fonctionnera que pour le SSD qui y sera connecté.
> 
> ...



merci pour ta réactivité
pour être parfaitement clair : le câble N°3 = câble que je me procure chez OWC? les autres sont déjà dans la machine.


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2015)

periscope_mac a dit:


> pour être parfaitement clair : le câble N°3 = câble que je me procure chez OWC? les autres sont déjà dans la machine.


Ben oui, puisque les autres câbles SATA n°1 et n°2 sont d'origine.


----------



## periscope_mac (28 Février 2015)




----------

